# Vinyl Express Lynx and VE LXi software



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

Hello i hope you guys can help me. I just go this VE Lynx cutter from a friend. Its an older Vinyl cutter but seems to still work good the times my friend used it.. It came with VE LXi Expert 7.5 v4 software and a usb key.. I installed the software and put in the usb key but when i start the program it says " This application requieres that a hardware key to be installed, but was not found." When i connected the key windows said it was installing drivers and then said that it was ready for use. It also has a red light that turns on when i plug it in. i tried all the usb ports i have on the computer restarting the computer every time i tried a new port and i got the same thing .. I dont know what to do i have windows vista 64bit. Also when i installed the LXi software it did a hardware check and everything checked out except for memory. it said it needed something like 128 mb or ram and i only had 1 mb available and that impossible. Now with the plotter.. i dont know what to do my computer does not have a Parallel Port or a serial port. i went and got a usb to Parallel but when i hook up the plotter i get the error light blinking.. Sorry for all these questions i just really want to get this plotter going and mess around cutting stuff and make some stuff for some friends.. if anyone can help me that would be great thank you


----------



## toombstone (Oct 31, 2012)

isanabria79 said:


> Hello i hope you guys can help me. I just go this VE Lynx cutter from a friend. Its an older Vinyl cutter but seems to still work good the times my friend used it.. It came with VE LXi Expert 7.5 v4 software and a usb key.. I installed the software and put in the usb key but when i start the program it says " This application requieres that a hardware key to be installed, but was not found." When i connected the key windows said it was installing drivers and then said that it was ready for use. It also has a red light that turns on when i plug it in. i tried all the usb ports i have on the computer restarting the computer every time i tried a new port and i got the same thing .. I dont know what to do i have windows vista 64bit. Also when i installed the LXi software it did a hardware check and everything checked out except for memory. it said it needed something like 128 mb or ram and i only had 1 mb available and that impossible. Now with the plotter.. i dont know what to do my computer does not have a Parallel Port or a serial port. i went and got a usb to Parallel but when i hook up the plotter i get the error light blinking.. Sorry for all these questions i just really want to get this plotter going and mess around cutting stuff and make some stuff for some friends.. if anyone can help me that would be great thank you



What you have is a "Dongle or Hasp" you need an alphanumeric key, I have this exact setup. contact sighnwarehouse.com and they may be able to help you.

R.


----------

